# Tiger Barb Help!



## Snowflake117 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi there, 

About a month ago i purchased 6 green tiger barbs, for a 10 gallon tank with no other fish and for some reason none survived. Went back to the LFS and found out the problem was that i didnt neutralize the water, so i bought about 6 more, neutralized the water and only one survived. So it has been about a month now, still with the one tiger barb in the 10 gallon, so i thought i would go out and buy him some friends and now he is attacking the new fish?? so i had to separate him and put him in a bowl (without any filter or heater) with the new fish in the tank. Im not sure what to do, i have gone through so many tiger barbs and im afraid if i put him back in the tank with them he will kill them, or vice versa. Maybe tiger barbs weren't a good pick. Should i put him back in with the school and see how he is? or should i even risk it?

Please help!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Post moved from classifieds to here.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Post moved from classifieds to here.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

tiger barbs are not really appropriate for a 10 gallon, because you need a small group of them to be successful and keep aggression to a minimum. (unfortunately a lot of LFS and big box pet store will sell them in singles or pairs).
i would absolutely move to a larger tank if you want to keep tigers. i would say ideally, a 30 gallon is the smallest size tank i would house them in. but you could keep 7-9 in a 30 gallon. a larger group of tiger barbs can be super fun to watch! so don't let this discourage you from keeping them. in the right tank size and quantities, they are very docile. 

how many friends did you add?? and by friends you meant more tiger barbs, right?? 

also, keeping the aggressive one in an isolated bowel will only make him more aggressive- and potentially sick / stressed. i would put him back in and maybe put a tank divider in if you can't afford a larger tank at this time. (just make sure all sides of tank are easily filtered). [/u]


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i will agree with what miagirl says,and i will also add..............
you could try to take all the fish out and put them together in a large container,move the tank decore around,then put the fish back in
you may find that it stops any agression,your other option is to
take the lone fish back(quickly)and keep the ones you have,
barbs are an active fish so the larger the tank the better,
it is nice to see them be able to swim as fast as they like
and at times it's fast.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

tigers are known to be agressive especially if they dont have enough room. and wat kind of "friends" did you add to the tank? you should try moving around the decor it just might work. just dont keep him in an unfiltered and unheated bowl. it is not good for him.


----------



## ozakiakemi (Feb 3, 2011)

*I have barbs in a 10 gallon*

Hi, is ideal for them to be in schools so that will minimize his aggressiveness. But I have only 3 barbs in my aquarium and they live just fine. The first thing is always condition your water before you put in the aquarium... otherwise the clorine and other things will kill them. Another thing that helped in my water in the begining (before I decided to give too much food and spoil my water) were adding plants. 

Make caves, little houses, my albine is always in his little home, and so my tiger barb. 

Good Luck!


----------

